# Chili pepper wine?



## artyboy

I've got a couple of pounds each of anaheims, pablanos, jalapenos and serranos sitting here. I want to try to make a wine out of them. I've read a few recipes and they seem pretty straightforward. I'm just going to do a 1 gallon batch to see how it turns out. Any suggestions on how I should make it? I'm thinking something along these lines:

1 lb raisins
1 lb roasted anaheims
1 lb roasted pablanos
1/2 lb serranos
1/2 lb jalapenos
1 tsp pectic enzyme
1 tsp yeast nutrient
2 lbs sugar
Montrachet wine yeast

Deseed all peppers. Roast the anaheims and pablanos. Slice up all of the peppers and raisins. Add sugar. Pour boiling water over them and add the pectic enzyme and yeast nutrient. Pour must into a 1 gallon carboy, top up to 1 gallon and pitch yeast. Rack after it clears. Age for 2-3 months before bottling. Age 6 months - 1 year before drinking.

What do you guys think? I'm tempted to leave the peppers in the must overnight before pouring into the primary and pitching the yeast just to make sure I get all of the pepper flavors.


----------



## jeepingchick

i think it wud make a good base for a marinade , but i think id be scared to try it in a glass!!


----------



## BobF

artyboy said:


> I've got a couple of pounds each of anaheims, pablanos, jalapenos and serranos sitting here. I want to try to make a wine out of them. I've read a few recipes and they seem pretty straightforward. I'm just going to do a 1 gallon batch to see how it turns out. Any suggestions on how I should make it? I'm thinking something along these lines:
> 
> 1 lb raisins
> 1 lb roasted anaheims
> 1 lb roasted pablanos
> 1/2 lb serranos
> 1/2 lb jalapenos
> 1 tsp pectic enzyme
> 1 tsp yeast nutrient
> 2 lbs sugar
> Montrachet wine yeast
> 
> Deseed all peppers. Roast the anaheims and pablanos. Slice up all of the peppers and raisins. Add sugar. Pour boiling water over them and add the pectic enzyme and yeast nutrient. Pour must into a 1 gallon carboy, top up to 1 gallon and pitch yeast. Rack after it clears. Age for 2-3 months before bottling. Age 6 months - 1 year before drinking.
> 
> What do you guys think? I'm tempted to leave the peppers in the must overnight before pouring into the primary and pitching the yeast just to make sure I get all of the pepper flavors.


 
I made a gallon of jalapeno that is awesome. HOT, but awesome!
I used maybe 12 or 15 1-1/2 to 2 inch chilis.

IMO, separate batches for different chilis would be better. The jalapeno flavor & aroma is very prominent in mine - mixing the peppers might muddle it up.

Serrano and habs are also distinct in their own right.

I used a can of welch's niagra concentrate instead of raisins.

Whatever you do, do it! You won't be sorry!


----------



## artyboy

I did it as I originally described. I just had the raisins on hand which is why I went with them. I was thinking about making a run to the store for some juice concentrate but decided against it. It's sitting at around 1.1 OG now so it should end up being pretty hot. I'm almost tempted to pitch champagne yeast instead of the montrache. I see a lot of people suggest using just one type of pepper but I'm kind of a chili head. The flavors come together pretty well if you do it right. After tasting the must I can see this stuff being amazing.


----------



## BobF

artyboy said:


> I did it as I originally described. I just had the raisins on hand which is why I went with them. I was thinking about making a run to the store for some juice concentrate but decided against it. It's sitting at around 1.1 OG now so it should end up being pretty hot. I'm almost tempted to pitch champagne yeast instead of the montrache. I see a lot of people suggest using just one type of pepper but I'm kind of a chili head. The flavors come together pretty well if you do it right. After tasting the must I can see this stuff being amazing.


 
I'm sure it will be great!


----------



## St Allie

I made a tabasco pepper one last year.. it's in the recipe section.

came out really well.. once I'd adjusted the heat down!

Allie


----------



## artyboy

The heat is what makes it interesting .


----------



## donkeyface

Whoa. I never would have thought of this one in a million years. Please let us know how it turns out. I'm trying to wrap my brain around how it might taste!!


----------



## artyboy

It settled out fast and the OG was .996 so I went ahead and bottled. I just did a 1 gallon batch so I got 4 1/2 bottles out of it. At this point it's not really drinkable. The pepper flavor really comes through and it's just a little spicy but the flavors are kind of all over the place. I think that after aging for a few months that everything will meld together and it will turn out very nice. If nothing else I'll just cook with it. I can think of a few dishes that it would be phenomenal in.


----------



## arcticsid

Arty, maybe you could combine a hot pepper wine with Seths milk wine. NOW, THAT would be interesting!!!! LOL Heard quite a few people in here talking about this hot pepper wine. I will leave that to all of you, but apparently it has merit.


----------

